

Feedback on atfight.me signup page? - roryreiff
http://atfight.me

======
benologist
There's really not much to say, it's the same as all the others except for the
background image.

"Feedback on my startup" is far more interesting than these landing pages.

------
roryreiff
Would love to get your feedback on our signup page!

~~~
andymoe
Why do I need to sign up? What service are you providing? You don't give me
_any_ hints and these types of tell me nothing sign up pages are getting old.
Give me something! That's my gut reaction. I reached for the back button.
Sorry if this comes off as harsh. This was my honest reaction.

